# Realtek 892 recognized but no sound?



## thanasisk (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi forum,

`uname -a`

```
FreeBSD marquis 10.1-RELEASE-p10 FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p10 #0: Wed May 13 06:54:13 UTC 2015  root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

`cat /dev/sndstat`

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0060) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0060) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <NVIDIA (0x0060) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm3: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm4: <Realtek ALC892 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm5: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Digital)> (play)
pcm6: <Realtek ALC892 (Onboard Digital)> (play)
```

`# dmesg | grep -i hdaa1`

```
hdaa1: <Realtek ALC892 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm3: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> at nid 20,22,21,23 and 24,26 on hdaa1
pcm4: <Realtek ALC892 (Front Analog)> at nid 27 and 25 on hdaa1
pcm5: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Digital)> at nid 30 on hdaa1
pcm6: <Realtek ALC892 (Onboard Digital)> at nid 17 on hdaa1
```

yet no sound from Firefox, audacious, mpg123.

What additional information is needed for you to help me troubleshoot my issue? Tell me, and I will be happy to provide it.

Thanks in advance for helping


----------



## protocelt (Jun 21, 2015)

Are you by chance using an ASUS motherboard? I only ask as it is a known issue with the onboard audio in ASUS motherboards failing across different lines, especially AMD based boards. At least enough of boards to be a real problem. I'm the proud owner of one myself


----------



## thanasisk (Jun 21, 2015)

No, the motherboard is a Gigabyte one. Back in the day I had some issues with FreeBSD sound, went on IRC and a guy pointed out the solution to me in 2 mins flat. Unfortunately, I have not documented such solution and now that I have reinstalled FreeBSD, I have to go all over this pain again.


----------



## kwm@ (Jul 1, 2015)

By default FreeBSD uses the first audio device to play sound. From you comments I assume you want to use the realtek instead. To change your output device run `# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=3` as root. If this works you can add the hw.snd.default_unit to /etc/sysctl.conf so the next time you boot, it will be done for you.


----------

